#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  5th sem  computer engg ebooks plz ?

## jinrocs

can any one give me links for 5th sem comp engg books





  Similar Threads: Gate mechanical engg., ebooks, pdf Engg Maths 3rd Notes For Pune university ebooks pdf downloads Computer Science & Engg. and Information Tech. C programming of Computer for Electeronic engg Download civil engg. Ebooks

----------


## williamsonjames

Hi Jinrocs,
I don’t know whether you received the proper URL for the 5th semester books. But, it would be fine if you particularly ask or tell about which book. The syllabus is sometimes different for different Universities or colleges so the people who may help you also get confused by seeing the very general topic. So, providing the books names would be very helpful.

----------

